

Thoughtbot's Playbook – The internals of how Thoughtbot runs a sw company - andrea_sdl
http://playbook.thoughtbot.com/

======
andrea_sdl
Just found this and thought it would be nice to share.

It's a nice collection of all the things they do at Thoughtbot, and while many
might be already known for some people it's refreshing to have them all in one
page.

Also, it's useful because if you are new to something you can "see" how they
do it.

Nice work, and it surely also helps them onboarding new members of the staff.

